# Fishing Caesar Creek from shore



## Catfisher (Sep 9, 2004)

I've just recently moved back to the area and was wondering if anyone could suggest some areas to fish at Caesar Creek from the shore.
I remember lots of good times and fun fishing at CC when I was growing up 20 years ago with my uncle.
Would like to take my nephew now and catch some bluegills , so as to keep him interested and not to bored.
Any area's you all would recomend.
Maybe around the boat launches ?
I really have no idea after being out of the area for so long so any help would really be appreciated.


----------



## roadman (Apr 7, 2004)

I have never fished Ceaser for cats but there should be some good spots. Get a map there are several old roads that stop at the water that may be good spots. Maybe try the spillway??


----------



## irishfisherman (Jul 20, 2004)

the spillway aint that deep... real easy to snag the bottom on all the rocks, but there's some nice bass in there from what i could see going on...


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to the site Catfisher !!! Enjoy your stay........ THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Fins (May 18, 2004)

I fish at the north boat ramp quite often. The docks usually produce the gills and in cooler weather some crappies. The rip rap rocks next to that dock can hold a few bass. Also back in the fifty springs picnic area they cleared some trees in front of a parking lot and dropped some rip rap rock. There is a couple of logs there that hold some gills. Hope the kids have fun dunkin waxies. I grew up roaming this area before there was a lake.


----------

